# Late season MAGIC! PIC HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Over the last 8-10 days we'veÂ experienced just about every type of weather possible for Texas in January.Â Coming off breaking ice two weeks ago; we were back in shorts, wading boots & sweating; 2-5" of rain; gale force winds; backside of the full moon; ground fog; sea fog; and now we're cooling off again.Â If you're going to be successful waterfowl hunting in Texas you better be able to adapt to ever changing weather and ready for just about anything!Â

Over this time period we have had some really good hunts; we have also had a couple that make us want to pull our hair out.Â Scouting would be an understatement for the amount of miles our guides have been covering on a daily basis.Â Holding birds late season is just half the battle, getting them in the hole is what separates the men from the boys.Â

We closed out crane season with an EPIC feet down beat down over the decoys!Â Not much rivals decoying sandhills, but you add the geese doing it right as well late season and that'll upgrade any hunt.Â We have had some really quality duck shoots over the last week, including a good number of birds heading to the taxidermist.Â Sometimes the final tally/straps don't tell the entire story of a hunt as much as the empty hulls laying around.Â 
With cooler temperatures forecasted over the next week+/-, the snow geese should stick around into Ecaller season.Â We have also had a big influx of greenwing teal which should help us close out this last week/weekend of duck season with a bang.Â

Upcoming openings:
DUCK
Jan. 25, 26, 27, 28 & 29
GOOSE(Ecall/Conservation season)
Feb. 1 & 2

To book or get more details, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312 
Nick 979.240.1639
Please leave VM or text if we don't answer and we'll get back to you ASAP

Be sure to follow our social media platforms for daily reports and updates
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instgram: http://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

